# SAP BW ABAP Job opportunity



## cshendokar (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for Job opportunity in UAE, I'm a SAP BW ABAP Consultant with 8 Years of exp. and currently residing in India, can somebody help to brief the VISA process.

Regards,
Chandrakant.


----------

